# CDR for Engineers Australia



## ramykimo (Apr 1, 2011)

I passed the IELTS ,now I'm preparing my CDR for Engineers Australia as a Petroleum Engineer..Any one can help me ? if you have any CDR samples please tell me ...Even if those sample are not for petroleum engineers I will use them as a guide only.


----------



## Hessi (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi there, 

I don't have a CDR for your, but try google. lots of stuff to find there... maybe even a petroleum engineer CDR.

Good luck!


----------



## ramykimo (Apr 1, 2011)

Unfortunately , No available CDR for perroleum engineer I searching for any CDR even for other engineers specialities i.e. electronics, mechanical...


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

hey..
my hubby is a civil/environmental engineer and we are also preparing the CDR these days.. its taking some time and i'm confused as well cuz dunno what we have done is good enough or not.. there is no sample to follow..


----------



## iqbal43 (Oct 16, 2014)

*need help in writing professional engineer summery statement*

dear members, 
I have to write my CDR for biomedical engineering , but I don't know how to write professional engineer summery statement can any one provide me the sample in order to get idea.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

I will provide you CDR, PMS me your email ids


----------



## amhalabi (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I can help with CDR. I received a positive assessment as biomedical engineer. Just send me a private message and I'll reply to you.


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi,
I am about to start my CDR and looking for samples. Though my profession is Civil Eng, domain is not an issue. My intention is NOT copy/Paste. I believe samples will be very helpful to start.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

hey guys
were you requested to complete a CDR or did you do that by your own choice?
I submitted my application to Engineers Australia using the Sydney Accord and i'm just hoping I don't have to do a CDR..


----------



## vocalize (Oct 12, 2014)

Bouchedag84 said:


> hey guys
> were you requested to complete a CDR or did you do that by your own choice?
> I submitted my application to Engineers Australia using the Sydney Accord and i'm just hoping I don't have to do a CDR..


You don't have to do a CDR if your qualifications are accredited OR if your qualifications and job code you intend to be assessed as match. 

You only need to submit a CDR if your qualifications are not recognised by EA OR if you want to be assessed into a job code that is different from your qualifications.


----------



## ArturasMickus (Nov 7, 2014)

amhalabi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I can help with CDR. I received a positive assessment as biomedical engineer. Just send me a private message and I'll reply to you.


Hi there, can you please email me, as I need help with my Biomedical engineer CDR, as I knew to this forum and dont know how to send PM. My email is bambukis(et)gmail.com. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Anshul*

Hey All,

I am planning to apply for Electrical Engineer's Engineer Australia assessment. Can anyone share the Electrical Engineer sample CDR please at [email protected].

Thanks

Anshul


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey All,

I am planning to apply for Electrical Engineer's Engineer Australia assessment. Can anyone share the Electrical Engineer sample CDR please at [email protected].

Thanks

Anshul


----------



## dharmak86 (May 12, 2015)

Hey, any Environmental Engineers here who successfully got their skills assessed through engineers australia? Need help with my CDR..


----------



## tina851 (May 31, 2015)

*CDR Biomedical Engineer*



amhalabi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I can help with CDR. I received a positive assessment as biomedical engineer. Just send me a private message and I'll reply to you.


Hi, I am writing my CDR for Biomedical engineer, Could you send me yours to use as a guide?

I would really appreciate your help.

Cheers

Martina


----------



## tina851 (May 31, 2015)

ArturasMickus said:


> Hi there, can you please email me, as I need help with my Biomedical engineer CDR, as I knew to this forum and dont know how to send PM. My email is bambukis(et)gmail.com.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Hi I would really appreciate if you could send to me the CDR for Biomedical Engineer as a guidline for my application. How can I contact you in pvt?

Cheers


----------



## omar khaled (Jun 19, 2015)

amhalabi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I can help with CDR. I received a positive assessment as biomedical engineer. Just send me a private message and I'll reply to you.


Hi amhalabi can you help me with my CDR i am also a biomedical engineer


----------



## omar khaled (Jun 19, 2015)

ArturasMickus said:


> Hi there, can you please email me, as I need help with my Biomedical engineer CDR, as I knew to this forum and dont know how to send PM. My email is bambukis(et)gmail.com.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Can you help me with my cdr


----------



## usmann.alii (Jan 24, 2015)

hi,

kindly answer to the below mentioned query is anyone knows:

> how much gap is allowed between 2 jobs? Will the assessing authority like EA requires a justification for the gaps between professional experience ?
> Do I have to submit the highest educational qualification to the assessing authority or I also have to submit the SSC (secondary school certificate) and HSSC (higher secondary school certifiacte) certificates ?
Thanks


----------



## Mandy83 (Jul 6, 2015)

amhalabi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I can help with CDR. I received a positive assessment as biomedical engineer. Just send me a private message and I'll reply to you.


Please help me.i m struggling with my biomed cdr.any help will be much appreciated.thanks in advance


----------



## Rahuljoshi26290 (Jul 8, 2015)

I am after CDR for electronics engineer.If anyone is having please upload it 
I will really appreciate it ,thanks in advance...


----------



## pranav.pani (Jun 30, 2015)

HI , 

I am also writing it for Electronics Engineer. 
I am currently working in Automation field. As an Application & Customer Support Executive. 
I have doubt in writing CDR. 

Can any one help ? Is there any one having same porfile like me? 

Regards,
Pranav


----------



## nairadhika.92 (Aug 12, 2015)

hey im also tryng to make my biomedical engineering CDR can u pls help me if u have found one...


----------



## DenReinn (Aug 18, 2015)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 said:


> I will provide you CDR, PMS me your email ids


halu,

im also about to start my cdr but i dunno where to start..Can i have also a copy of your cdr if you dont mind.It might be of great help..Thank you so much..this is my email add: [email protected]


----------



## udaramit (Nov 9, 2012)

I am also going to start working on cdr electronics and we can share some useful info.udaramit(at)gmail


----------



## udaramit (Nov 9, 2012)

I am also going to start working on cdr electronics and we can share some useful info-udaramit(at)gmail


----------



## usmann.alii (Jan 24, 2015)

Rahuljoshi26290 said:


> I am after CDR for electronics engineer.If anyone is having please upload it
> I will really appreciate it ,thanks in advance...


Hi There,

The CDR depicts the actual work that you have performed as an electronics engineer, so it should purely experience. However, if you need some help, you can contact with me for guidence: [B]<SNIP>[/B]

*Please don't use personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## nairadhika.92 (Aug 12, 2015)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 said:


> I will provide you CDR, PMS me your email ids


can u pls help me with CDR for biomedical engineering


----------



## rbeniwal (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi everyone. I have 8 years of experience in electronics. Can I write my 3 career episode on my experience work.is it a good idea or I should include academic project.please help


----------



## rbeniwal (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi everyone. I have 8 years of experience in electronics. Can I write my 3 career episode on my experience work.is it a good idea or I should include academic project.please help


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

rbeniwal said:


> Hi everyone. I have 8 years of experience in electronics. Can I write my 3 career episode on my experience work.is it a good idea or I should include academic project.please help


Hi,

I also have experience of 9 years and I wrote all my CDR on Experience..

So no need to write academic project.. If you have good experience on projects..


----------



## rbeniwal (Jul 24, 2014)

Have you done yr skill assessment


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

rbeniwal said:


> Have you done yr skill assessment


Yes, you can see it in my signature.. I did it as Engineering Technologist..


----------



## rbeniwal (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi

I am working in a govt organisation since 8 years. I have all docs like offer letter, promotion letters, income tax details, salary slip etc...will it be advantageous for me having experience in a govt org. Or EA don't care about it


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

rbeniwal said:


> Hi
> 
> I am working in a govt organisation since 8 years. I have all docs like offer letter, promotion letters, income tax details, salary slip etc...will it be advantageous for me having experience in a govt org. Or EA don't care about it


EA do not bother whether you are working in govt. or private organisation. EA has some criteria to provide assessment for Engineering candidates. This criteria need some documentation which mentioned in MSA booklet.


----------



## rohitsaini (Aug 23, 2015)

good chain to share and collect info on CDR


----------



## jaak (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi,
Regarding your CDR, please message me your email id.
thanks.


----------



## dublin2 (Nov 3, 2015)

CAn you please share ur CDR with me as my spouse is preparing one for Petroleum engineering for EA assessment. Please share all/any parts of CDR by emailing me at *<SNIP>*


Thanks

*Please do not post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
Remember, you can ask others to contact you or request your email address via Private Message.

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## khan2016 (Oct 24, 2015)

i am petroleum engineer. can anyone help in writing a CDR?


----------



## justinponnachan35 (Dec 30, 2015)

dear

I am planning to apply for MSA through CDR route. Before applying i have a query that for getting 5 points of DIBP (partner skills) , either i have to apply for MSA or MSA+RSE.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hamzawy (Mar 19, 2016)

amhalabi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I can help with CDR. I received a positive assessment as biomedical engineer. Just send me a private message and I'll reply to you.



Hi , Please can anyone email me, as I need help with my Biomedical engineer CDR 
my email : <SNIP>

Thank you


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

All of you that are with doubts about your CDR process, should know that one of the most important things that you should consider for a positive assessment is how your degrees and universities against the AQF information. This could result in an positive assessment but as engineer technologist or associate.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## safety1882 (Apr 30, 2016)

Beee said:


> hey..
> my hubby is a civil/environmental engineer and we are also preparing the CDR these days.. its taking some time and i'm confused as well cuz dunno what we have done is good enough or not.. there is no sample to follow..


hi,

did you get any sample cdr for environment engineer?


----------



## tamer107 (Jul 25, 2016)

amhalabi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I can help with CDR. I received a positive assessment as biomedical engineer. Just send me a private message and I'll reply to you.


Hi, Could you send me a copy of your CDR please


----------



## gambit123 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I have my Bachelors in Mechanical Engineering. I have a question for my CV for the CDR.

1) Are Experience Letters necessary for EA CV? I was a trainee at an organization for 4 months. It is less likely they would issue me an experience letter for my work. Should I Mention this job in my CV for EA?

Regards.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

I understand that any job supporting your CDR should go with a Reference letter of the mention company

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## gambit123 (Sep 7, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> I understand that any job supporting your CDR should go with a Reference letter of the mention company
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

I think is crucial to read the assessment booklet to be able to get a positive outcome. All the information is there. It could be issues regarding the interpretation of the text, however, the basic guidelines are clear and everything is in the booklet.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## komersant212 (Sep 6, 2016)

hey man I need some CDR example for creating my own 
if u can provide me it will be great


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

komersant212 said:


> hey man I need some CDR example for creating my own
> if u can provide me it will be great


I gave you by PM a webpage with guidance on how to make it and you are not even able to Google the webpage. In my personal opinion, is like an offence to ask for a CDR from another engineer to make your own document. It is true that to make a CDR is a every tough task, however, it is valuable for the ones that made it by themselves. It reflects your abilities, knowledge and what is more important, is one of the first indicators of your eligibility to migrate to Australia. If you can't make your CDR by yourself, what can expect for the rest of the process???

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## komersant212 (Sep 6, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> I gave you by PM a webpage with guidance on how to make it and you are not even able to Google the webpage. In my personal opinion, is like an offence to ask for a CDR from another engineer to make your own document. It is true that to make a CDR is a every tough task, however, it is valuable for the ones that made it by themselves. It reflects your abilities, knowledge and what is more important, is one of the first indicators of your eligibility to migrate to Australia. If you can't make your CDR by yourself, what can expect for the rest of the process???
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


You dont gave me anythink man u just sayd go to google and find by yourself, but I cant find, thats trouble. i can and want make it myself but need to find any form for writting 
so İ going to continue to seeking :juggle:
ty anyway


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

I even wrote it in capital letters.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## komersant212 (Sep 6, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> I even wrote it in capital letters.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


I understood nothink cdr sample webpage? wich page is it? FB? TW? linkedin? can you give us adress for those page write me latter plz 
I read EA book but here nothink about some example


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## JYousuf (Sep 5, 2016)

My sincere advice is to prepare your Career Episodes yourself, as no one can narrate the project experience you have gained or managed. 

Few Visa Consultants do offer the services for Career episodes, and even few websites online provide such services by charging 500- 700 USD, but if you follow the guideline and rules given by Engineers Australia for career episodes, you are way more good author to narrate your own experience.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

pipebritop said:


> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Just to make my point clear. On this webpage (CDR SAMPLE) there is a blog where they explain and give examples respect each one of the 17 points that must be referenced on your CDR, considering that sometimes is hard to understand what could be referenced to cover a particular point when you are making yours CDEs. I share the opinion that this should be your own work, because you are the only one that should complete this work, after all when you are completing your CDR you are agreeing with EA code of ethics. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## gambit123 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hey Guys,
Was wondering about the experience letter with regards to CDR. There's a requirement stated in the MSA booklet : "Statutory Declaration/Affidavit by a direct supervisor providing your duties". Have the following questions in mind:

1) Should I get my experience letter signed on a Government Affidavit Letter Head? Or an experience letter on company letter head as per E.A. rules would suffice?

2) Related to the first one. Should I get two letters signed separately (One on Company Letter Head & the other on Government Affidavit Letter Head)?

Thanks in advance!
B.R.


----------



## saqavi (Oct 30, 2016)

i am writing my CDR for electronics engineer, if anyone has sample please share.
i will be very thankful to you.


----------



## epb989 (Aug 4, 2016)

amhalabi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I can help with CDR. I received a positive assessment as biomedical engineer. Just send me a private message and I'll reply to you.


Hello Brother,

The occupation of my partner is biomedical engineering, but her experience as a biomedical engineer is in an hospital environment. How can I go ahead and prepare her CDR? so that I get partners 5 points as well. 
I am completely blank on where to start after reading soo much guidelines from online. Will you be kind enough to send across Summary and episodes to my email id (I have messaged you in private).
We will be ever thankful to you. Kindly guide us.

Kind regards,
Eldho


----------



## Chhharlo (Feb 18, 2017)

amhalabi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I can help with CDR. I received a positive assessment as biomedical engineer. Just send me a private message and I'll reply to you.


Hi amhalabi,

I had trouble sending a private message to you. Is this post still available? Thank you


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Chhharlo said:


> Hi amhalabi,
> 
> I had trouble sending a private message to you. Is this post still available? Thank you


probably because you have only 1 post, you can't PM anyone


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

epb989 said:


> Hello Brother,
> 
> The occupation of my partner is biomedical engineering, but her experience as a biomedical engineer is in an hospital environment. How can I go ahead and prepare her CDR? so that I get partners 5 points as well.
> I am completely blank on where to start after reading soo much guidelines from online. Will you be kind enough to send across Summary and episodes to my email id (I have messaged you in private).
> ...


Dear epb989.

Its not very difficult because all CDRs formats are the same the difference is professions .<*SNIP*>

Regards
RicTon


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi guys
I have done 4 years Bachelors degree in Aerospace engineering. I've been writing my cdr for last two months. I have written 2 career episodes based on academic projects that I did during bachelors degree. I worked as a mechanical engineer with a manufacturing firm for 4 years. I'm guessing I cannot include an episode from those 4 years of work ex.
I'm stuck on the 3rd one. I don't know what should I write.
I was thinking of writing the 3rd episode on a project undertaken during 2 months internship.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

vjsharma89 said:


> Hi guys
> I have done 4 years Bachelors degree in Aerospace engineering. I've been writing my cdr for last two months. I have written 2 career episodes based on academic projects that I did during bachelors degree. I worked as a mechanical engineer with a manufacturing firm for 4 years. I'm guessing I cannot include an episode from those 4 years of work ex.
> I'm stuck on the 3rd one. I don't know what should I write.
> I was thinking of writing the 3rd episode on a project undertaken during 2 months internship.
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Yes you can use your Internship projects.
another option would have been to apply as Mechanical Engineer and using your experience 

Regards
RicTon


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Yes you can use your Internship projects.
> another option would have been to apply as Mechanical Engineer and using your experience
> 
> Regards
> RicTon


Thanks for your reply.
If I apply as a Mechanical Engineer, wouldn't my degree get irrelevant?
I have 4 years of work experience which is not directly related to my field of work.
Waiting for your reply.


----------



## lilalilo (Oct 10, 2017)

amhalabi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I can help with CDR. I received a positive assessment as biomedical engineer. Just send me a private message and I'll reply to you.


Hi amhalabi,

It has been a long time since you posted but I hope that you still reach this thread.
It is highly appreciated if you could help me with CDR

Thank you so much!


----------



## Srikanth596 (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi to the all,
I applied for Engineers Australia I got comments from CO
Asking additional information he asked me 
under CPD file:
These events should be relevant to occupation sought and should be identified as events rather than general employment please revise statement accordingly 

Reason: I put physics teacher in CPD Document I think 

Under: summary statement 

Your CD-R reports are relevant to telecommunications engineers 
So Choose which one you want exactly 
1 telecom 
2 electronics 
3 engineers technologist 

I am from ECE background


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Srikanth596 said:


> Hi to the all,
> I applied for Engineers Australia I got comments from CO
> Asking additional information he asked me
> under CPD file:
> ...


CPD should include some events like training, conferences attended and self learnings etc relevant to your employment code. Not employment periods that you have undertaken. Revise your CPD accordingly. 


For which code did you apply? Based on your CDRs CO is under the opinion that your experience is relevant to telecommunications engineer. Have a look at your CDRs again and modify them if necessary to match the code you have applied for or else you may end up with Engineering Technologist.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

csdhan said:


> CPD should include some events like training, conferences attended and self learnings etc relevant to your employment code. Not employment periods that you have undertaken. Revise your CPD accordingly.
> 
> 
> For which code did you apply? Based on your CDRs CO is under the opinion that your experience is relevant to telecommunications engineer. Have a look at your CDRs again and modify them if necessary to match the code you have applied for or else you may end up with Engineering Technologist.


Yeah, if you end up in engineering technologist that will be the last thing you will want to do in life also electronics.


----------



## Srikanth596 (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks for your reply’s 
Just I need to get assessment result do you guys think I will get something on those three based on the comments of CO
It’s for my wife to get 5 points for me
Thanks


----------



## NAGA.FLY.AUSIS (Mar 2, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> I gave you by PM a webpage with guidance on how to make it and you are not even able to Google the webpage. In my personal opinion, is like an offence to ask for a CDR from another engineer to make your own document. It is true that to make a CDR is a every tough task, however, it is valuable for the ones that made it by themselves. It reflects your abilities, knowledge and what is more important, is one of the first indicators of your eligibility to migrate to Australia. If you can't make your CDR by yourself, what can expect for the rest of the process???
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Hello pipebritop, 
Thanks for your useful information.

I have queries regarding CDR preparations. I have total 10 years of exp in 4 companies. I am planning to prepare for 3 CDRs for 1st & 2nd companies since I have worked majorly in these companies. Other companies even I have not completed 12 months experience.

Can I prepare all 3 in 2 companies OR need to prepare 1 CDR for each company.


1. CMPNY A - Feb-09 to Nov-11 - 2 Y 9 M
2. CMPNY B - Nov-11 to Feb-17 - 5 Y 4 M
3. CMPNY C - Mar-17 to Feb-18 - 0 Y 11 M 
4. CMPNY D - Feb-18 to till now - 0 Y 11 M


Please suggest me on this.
BR//
NAGA


----------

